# Cornbread



## smokin' char (Mar 1, 2008)

Yellow corn meal-2 c 
Flour-1 c 
Eggs-2
Milk-2 c
Sugar-1/2 c

I never measure exact making cornbread. Made it so much I just know how it should look, I just do a bit of this add lil more this but that is around how much..make sure it is not watery and not too soupy. Grease skillet or "cast iron pan" (hehe) cook on 425 for 20 mins. Turn it over on a plate and there you go ...


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 1, 2008)

Tried this a week or 2 ago...turned out great.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## richtee (Mar 1, 2008)

I have yet to make a successful corn bread. I'll give 'er a run!


----------

